# Creatine + Hydroxycut + Vita A/B/C/D + Whey Protein



## viet_jon (May 19, 2006)

Hi everyone, i'm a pure newb to working out, I'm wondering if what I'm taking is good to get ripped. I weight 175 5'10', and not looking to gain anymore weight. More so trimming down fat, and building muscle.

I'm taking Muschletech's Creatine, Hydroxycut, Pro-lab whey protein, vitamins a +  b complex + C + d. I've done a search on creatine + thermo mix, but havn't found much. anyhelp is appreciated.  thnkx



has anyone tried hydroxycut on an empty stomach with some coffee? had this yesterday morning, and it worked a miracle. I've never felt such a strong drive to keep pushing myself, until my muscle's we're burning hardcore. the best workout of my life....


----------



## Double D (May 19, 2006)

Well first off post your diet I think it would be the best place to start. You can take all the sups you want but if you are not eating correctly its not goin to make a difference.


----------



## viet_jon (May 19, 2006)

sure.

For breakfast, I have a bowl of cereal and a fruit plus water. Then off to the gym.

For lunch and super, I eat almost all fish/seafood. Tuna salmon, shrimp, bass, snapper, mussels, clams, crab.  pretty much every type of fish/seafood. I eat meat too, but rarely, maybe two to 4 times a week but only lean cuts. Also with my lunch/supper, always have rice, and occasionally bread. And of course lots of fruits and vegetables. 

I try my best to drink 5-6 bottles of water a day, but sometimes get lazy to force it in. No juice no pop, no desserts like cakes or cookies and stuff like that.

Besides too many cigarettes, everything else i put in me is usually pretty healthy.


----------



## Double D (May 19, 2006)

Well try to do some research and figure out what would be a good diet for you. In case you don't know you need to try and get a gram of protein per bodyweight. Divide your meals and calories up into 6 meals a day. Probably between 300 and 500 calories a meal depending on your goals. Look around a little and put a diet together and post it and I am sure someone will give you a hand with it. The first thing I seen was the bowl of cereal and a piece of fruit. Thats fine as long as the cereal isnt loaded with sugar because you are getting enough sugar from your fruit. And the question that popped in my head right off the bat was wheres the protein? Egg whites or something. Anyways like I said put something together and post it. Good luck.


----------



## viet_jon (May 19, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Well try to do some research and figure out what would be a good diet for you. In case you don't know you need to try and get a gram of protein per bodyweight. Divide your meals and calories up into 6 meals a day. Probably between 300 and 500 calories a meal depending on your goals. Look around a little and put a diet together and post it and I am sure someone will give you a hand with it. The first thing I seen was the bowl of cereal and a piece of fruit. Thats fine as long as the cereal isnt loaded with sugar because you are getting enough sugar from your fruit. And the question that popped in my head right off the bat was wheres the protein? Egg whites or something. Anyways like I said put something together and post it. Good luck.





where's the protein?  you must of skipped my whole post besides the cereal part.



i eat tonnes and tonnes of fish.

oh and just corn flakes, pretty much no sugar.


----------



## Double D (May 19, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> sure.
> 
> For breakfast, I have a bowl of cereal and a fruit plus water. Then off to the gym.



No thats what it sounds like to me. Sorry if I misunderstood.


----------



## Double D (May 19, 2006)

Wow I need to read the entire post............but I was strictly talking about breakfast.


----------



## viet_jon (May 19, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Wow I need to read the entire post............but I was strictly talking about breakfast.




it's all good. everyone gets lazy to read sometimes, including myself.

so u need protein for breakfast too? I hate feeling bloated before going to the gym, it makes me lazy. I take a protein shake after my workout, does that work the same way?


----------



## Double D (May 19, 2006)

Well my breakfast normally looks like this:

7 egg whites and 1 whole egg
1 cup of oats
12 ounces of skim milk

When I am looking to cut up I ussually just eat about 12 egg whites which is kinda ridiculous, but I found the best way for me is try and limit my carbs. And still drink a 12 ounce glass of milk, but I leave the oats out. I am sure there will be a few to go against me leaving out the carbs for breakfast and sometimes I wonder why I do it, but it helps me to lean out if I leave my carbs at about .75x my bodyweight.


----------



## viet_jon (May 19, 2006)

Double D said:
			
		

> Well my breakfast normally looks like this:
> 
> 7 egg whites and 1 whole egg
> 1 cup of oats
> ...




so u throw away all those yokes? man that's a waste of food.....i was always taught to eat all the food on my plate. and 12 eggs, damn that's alot...!!!!

anyhow, how do u make 8 egg whites taste good?


and what about oats? what kind of oates you talking about? i use to eat oatmeal single packages from quakter state, but they got wayyyy too much sugar in them, so i stop.


----------



## Double D (May 19, 2006)

Well "I cant believe its not butter" Makes a good spray butter that can help them out. It contains no fat or calories. It has a trace of sodium in it, but no big deal. And yes all the yolks throw away, they arent nothing, but fat and cholesterol.


----------



## Double D (May 19, 2006)

By the way one egg white is only 17 calories.


----------

